# How long does a cat stay with the stud?



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering for how long a queen is usually sent to stud. 

I thought it was usually only a couple of days but I have now heard of a few cases where it was a matter of weeks.

Is this something that varies from breed to breed? 
Or does it depend on the queen's calling pattern? 
Also, would I be right in thinking that a longer duration might result in a higher stud fee? :confused5:

Advice much appreciated, please! 
Thanks xx


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

This is something that varies from breeder to breeder.Depends on cats aswella longer stay wouldnt nessasarily mean a higher stud fee.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Mine have been at stud for anything from 3 days to a week. It just depends on how they settle when they get there really.

I wouldnt like to leave mine there too long, once they have had a few witnessed matings, ive left mine no longer than 4 days after the first mating.

The longer they are there the harder it is to get their due date , IMO anyway.

If you are going to a stud that is far away, some will keep your queen untill they pink up, to save you another trip, just depends on the stud owner really.
Hope this helps a bit


----------



## bengalnic (Dec 4, 2008)

Our girl stayed at the studs for 4 weeks until she pinked up and we knew she was definately pregnant, although she was first mated the second day she was there. Meant less stress for the cat as she is not good at travelling so if she hadn't taken we'd have been running up and down with her and all the changes would have probably knocked her off call. This way she was settled and if she hadn't taken the first time would have been more likely to take the second time she went into call (which was every couple of weeks so wouldn't have had to wait long). 
The stud cat owner was lovely and really helpful, didn't charge extra and i didn't need to provide food or anything. She did have lots of space and a free run to put her in, but i suppose if it was a breeder on a smaller scale they may not have space to keep the queens that long.
Nic


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks guys,

Very helpful info indeed! I'll keep all of that in mind when Cleo goes for her first outing.

xx


----------

